# Archery/Bow Question



## Jubilee (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Browning Bantam XL Series compound bow. I was wondering what a good price would be for it if I decide to sell it. It has a 50# draw weight. It's still in good shape.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

@ a farm sale for 50 bucks with a few arr's.. Some young kid come up and asked me how much profit I would have to have on it..come to find out I knew his dad so i let them have it for the 50 bucks..bought a I think it was called a browning micro fer 35$ and little brother begged it off me...everytime I find a bargain someone wants it..;-( Actually i have No idea what your bow is really worth.. but their are knowledgeable fellers here( die hard bow-hunters), not jist luke warm like me...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would say depends on who wanted it. the bow I have is a jennings model and new it was 450-500 with out the extras got it at the bow shop for 200 and tax with all the wistles and 12 carbon arrows wich where worth at least half the purchase price. 

though Im a lefty so if it would of been a right hand Im sure he would of wanted more for it leftys are few and far between actually found it hard to find a second hand lefty in my draw length. (I can shoot either way with bow or gun, one of the few things I can do like that. some things only left a very few only right think that comes from living in a right hand world.) 

a buddys wife had a nice bow dont remember exactly what it was (think a mathews they got a hoyt) but they always go quality and seems they always sell there toys off at a loss so it was high doller. they traded in on her new one shes a lefty and a big girl so draw would of been good for me, I would of been happy to pay them more then they got at the shop. ready for this 25 bucks is what the gave them on it. to me that thing was like new. that was a bummer to find out, some folks have more money then brains I guess. 

Selling a used bow for a good price can be hard you need to find someone who fits the bow. most guys I know are pulling 70lbs and 28-32 draw and right handed. 

I would say check around the bow shops see what they have apples to apples used, just
call up tell them your looking for that model if they dont have one ask for something comparable. you would be better hanging on to it IMO I dont think your going to get much for it, though if you have a few and this is the least wanted you can find a kid it fits might help them get into the sport. bare bow 40-50 bucks maybe with the extras 50-100 maybe more if you have a lot of extras (wiskerbisket,red dot sight,carbon arrows ect.) Id figure half retail on stuff like that would be a fair asking price though you can ask more and let them talk you down (wich more times then not is going to happen even it its a steal)


----------

